# Ever have a HDMI Cable be incompatible?



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

While upgrading all of my HDMI cables with downward compatible 1.4 high speeds to my dismay I discovered the new HDMI would not work with my Toshiba A20 HD-DVD! I verified the cable is good. Anyone else have something like this happen with an HDMI cable? :blink:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't had it happen but I can understand why it did happen in your case.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

mechman said:


> I haven't had it happen but I can understand why it did happen in your case.


Would you please explain so I will understand.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can tell you the there is no difference between an HDMI 1.3 cable and a 1.4 cable, its all just a sales gimmick to get you to buy new cables. Unless your original cables were really cheap cables I would just return the new ones and save your money.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I can tell you the there is no difference between an HDMI 1.3 cable and a 1.4 cable, its all just a sales gimmick to get you to buy new cables. Unless your original cables were really cheap cables I would just return the new ones and save your money.


Cheap or poor quality? Monoprice has cheap, and I'd use them.

I don't know if it's fully true or not, but I've read that the cables are made to surpass their graded bandwidth. While a 1.3 cable might be able to support 1.4, it's because it wasn't actually limited to 1.3 in the first place. Not because 1.4 doesn't need more bandwidth. If it works, use it and don't replace it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

poor quality


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

louisp said:


> Would you please explain so I will understand.


More than likely it's an issue between the HD-DVD player and the cable. There hasn't been a firmware update for the A20 in a couple years if I recall correctly. So more than likely it's some sort of compatibility issue between it and the cable. I'd try a different cable, even an older one if it would work in your situation. Then just upgrade when you get rid of the HD-DVD player. I don't think the newer cable offers any advantages for a HD-DVD player anyways.

Us HD-DVD owners are kind of hung out to dry. :huh: Sorry for being a bit short in that first response Louis. :hide:


----------



## browninggold (Jan 14, 2009)

I usually purchased monoprice or blujean hdmi cable. I never bought into the monster cable high price thing. Until I upgraded to all 3D equipment and pj. I decided to purchase a 25' monster cable for the sony 3d pj. Much to my dismay the cable did not work (had electricians run cable-I never looked at the cable out of the box). The bluejean cable worked. After inspecting the monster cable it has a tv marked side. I tried that and it worked like a charm. So I guess some quality cables you have to run them a certiain direction. This is what I found out about monster cable...signal path is made to widen more from one direction (the monitor or TV end). Going against it could still work but then the signal travels thru backwards and hits more resistance or the back of the sections that hold open the mainline. Sounds funny I know but it works and helps maintain the deep color or 12 bit we crave. So I may end up purchasing a few more monster cables...


----------

